# I just got job!!



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

I just got a call saying i should be starting tomorrow! I was surprised I even got it, cause it was my first interview since i moved from NYC. I felt hopeless at times cause I know nowadays it's hard to even land a interview...But with persistence everything is possible even with SA.

Edit: I meant to put "I just got a job" lol


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey that's great Supa!! Congratulations and good luck!!:clap


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Congrats baby, I'm really proud of you!


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

SupaDupaFly said:


> I just got a call saying i should be starting tomorrow! I was surprised I even got it, cause it was my first interview since i moved from NYC. I felt hopeless at times cause I know nowadays it's hard to even land a interview...But with persistence everything is possible even with SA.
> 
> Edit: I meant to put "I just got a job" lol


You're dead on, I love the outlook. I've realized that a lot of the time when you're not getting that particular job, it isn't due to SA. It's more along the lines of doubting (manifesting in no motivation) or just avoiding it altogether.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

JakeBoston1000 said:


> Hey that's great Supa!! Congratulations and good luck!!:clap


Thanks Bawston man!


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

pineapplebun said:


> Congrats baby, I'm really proud of you!


We president now


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

KvLT said:


> You're dead on, I love the outlook. I've realized that a lot of the time when you're not getting that particular job, it isn't due to SA. It's more along the lines of doubting (manifesting in no motivation) or just avoiding it altogether.


Yeah i totally agree..Self doubt can be very devastating overtime. Sometimes it's hard to find that motivation ,especially when someone becomes depressed. In my case it was a combination SA and lack of self believe that made me not achieve what i wanted to do. Once you start believing in yourself...everything starts to come after.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

SupaDupaFly said:


> We president now


:O You found it!

Mexicans = Saiyan? :O










Is that how you go to the toilet then?


----------



## naturevalley (Mar 1, 2014)

congrats! hoooray!


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

naturevalley said:


> congrats! hoooray!


Thanks!


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

That's awesome! Living in NY would be pretty cool.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

You got JOB!!! Yay!!! :clap

Congratulations.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

If you don't mind me asking. What industry? I would love to work in NY at an ad agency.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

Congratulations. I'm assuming you've started already based on when this was posted and that you said you were starting "tomorrow." I hope everything has been going well so far, and I wish you the best.


----------



## Malin85 (Feb 7, 2014)

Congratulations, that's great!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

That's great! Congratulations.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Grats man


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

slowlyimproving said:


> If you don't mind me asking. What industry? I would love to work in NY at an ad agency.


I'm working in Connecitcut ATM. I recently moved from NYC. I really don't know any of any ad agency. I'm pretty sure you can search online and get a lot of results.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> You got JOB!!! Yay!!! :clap
> 
> Congratulations.


Thanks!


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

hmweasley said:


> Congratulations. I'm assuming you've started already based on when this was posted and that you said you were starting "tomorrow." I hope everything has been going well so far, and I wish you the best.


Thanks! Yeah everything has gone pretty well so far. I'm still in the learning process but nothing too hectic.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Malin85 said:


> Congratulations, that's great!


Thank you!


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

MadTroll153 said:


> That's great! Congratulations.


Thanks!


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> Grats man


Thanks!


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

Congrats homie!!!


----------



## Bbox95 (Mar 14, 2014)

That's great man! Congratulation.

Just wanted to ask on what u meant by persistence. I'm 18 with no job exp. and right now looking for a job. Kinda scared to follow up with some the applications I sent out. Last week i stepped outside my comfort zone a bit and went around to most fast food restaurants and asked to speak with the Manager. A lot of times I came off extremely awkard but I just kept going


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

That's great news SupDup.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Xtina_Xposed said:


> Congrats homie!!!


Thanks!!!


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Bbox95 said:


> That's great man! Congratulation.
> 
> Just wanted to ask on what u meant by persistence. I'm 18 with no job exp. and right now looking for a job. Kinda scared to follow up with some the applications I sent out. Last week i stepped outside my comfort zone a bit and went around to most fast food restaurants and asked to speak with the Manager. A lot of times I came off extremely awkard but I just kept going


That's good that you're getting out your comfort zone. What I meant is exactly what you're doing. To keep going regardless of the obstacles that are presented in front of you. Sometimes things won't go as we plan and we get discouraged by it, to the point where you want to give up. The thing is to keep going until you get what you want. Keep doing what you're doing cause so far you're doing good. Good luck


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> That's great news SupDup.


Thanks Shelbs!


----------

